
Show HN: Blackpage – A Social Network for the Command Line - MCrekt
https://github.com/commandquarterly/blackpage
======
regnerba
If this is "by geeks for geeks" and distributed on GitHub, where is the
source?

The GitHub page links to a Kickstarter which says "Become a contributor for
Command Quarterly" which links to
[http://commandquarterly.com/](http://commandquarterly.com/) which is
currently down/dead/non-existent?

Also, why does a social network need a crypto currency?

~~~
MCrekt
The platform supports any variation of cryptocurrency, there is no native coin
and anyone who wants to partner with me just needs to ask. It supports crypto
at all because I simply wondered if it could and now it can.

I hosted the files on Discord because it seems to be a standard form of
distribution although I don’t have much experience with it yet and still
learning the ropes. I do also intend to roll out components of the source,
more info on that can be found here:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cmdq/blackpage-a-
social...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cmdq/blackpage-a-social-
network-for-the-command-line/posts/2721296)

------
nfoz
The idea sounds cool but it is perhaps too early for public launch. The github
is just hosting a zip that contains executables, no source. (Do many projects
(ab)use github this way??). I'm not going to run a random binary from an
"anonymous" "darkweb" entity.

I miss the Free software movement. :(

~~~
newnewpdro
It seems to be a common pattern in the cryptocurrency world.

Which is mind-bogglingly stupid considering how devastating it can be to run
untrusted, unreproducible binaries on machines hosting things like crypto
clients/wallets.

~~~
rckoepke
Fairly certain that's a feature, not a bug. (Obviously to hide other features
which the end users would take offense to)

------
pjc50
The original UNIX came with social networking tools: "mail" for sending
messages to people, and "finger" for status updates. Later systems added
"talk" and "ytalk" for live chat.

~~~
VvR-Ox
And this is THE WAY to go I think.

We need something like social networking, payment and communication as layers
of our networks with open protocols to just use this service without bothering
creating an account on FB and other malicious services.

Sometimes I'd wish our internet would be more like the network the computers
in Star Trek use.

~~~
pjc50
Of course, back then everyone using a computer was doing so in the course of
their employment and abuse of the system could result in being fired. Systems
have become more closed partly because the anti-abuse function benefits
strongly from centralisation so you don't have to duplicate effort whacking
the same abusers.

> Sometimes I'd wish our internet would be more like the network the computers
> in Star Trek use.

I'm not ready for that many holodeck accidents.

------
andretti1977
Related commandquarterly.com website currently presents namecheap's default
site homepage... That said project seems cool but there should be more
informations about it

~~~
MCrekt
Haven’t gotten around to sorting out the SSL so figured doing anything there
is pointless right now.

------
zzo38computer
Are there protocol documentations?

------
Etheryte
I'm fairly confused as to how this is a "Show HN" to begin with — essentially
this is just a README file which links to Kickstarter. No one in their sane
mind will download and run a random closed-source binary that's supposedly
"anonymous social network crypto hacker board thing totally safe".

~~~
monsieurbanana
After seeing that link yesterday where you could buy Hackernews upvotes, posts
like this one upvoted to the front page makes more sense.

~~~
dang
Using that service has gotten many posts killed, many accounts banned, and
many sites blacklisted. Just because people are selling upvotes doesn't mean
the buyers are actually getting onto the front page with them.

The votes on the OP look legit to me. Perhaps people were reacting just to the
title and perhaps skimming the readme. That's a different kind of problem.

------
chuhnk
That's super cool. I feel like the terminal is the window to the soul of the
machine and a gateway for exploration. This breathes life into that idea.

~~~
MCrekt
Thanks a lot!

